# Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag *Update*



## shiwa77 (28. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild: opteria-gaming.net


 Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern und wir erfahren erste handfeste Infos zum neuen Call of Duty Teil.
GameTrailersTV hat angekündigt, am kommenden Samstag, den 01.05. in seiner Sendung "Spike TV" den ersten COD 7 Teaser zu präsentieren.
Die Sendung soll um 10 Uhr morgens MEZ ausgestrahlt werden.
Man kann also gespannt sein, was die ersten bewegten Bilder ans Tageslicht bringen.
Link

*Update*
Der Teaser ist jetzt auf Youtube online
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OLbVE9_BDxY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OLbVE9_BDxY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


Quellen
Call of Duty & Modern Warfare Community
Gametrailers.com


PS: Ist meine erste News, also bitte lasst Gnade walten ​


----------



## butter_milch (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Vietnam wird sicherlich ein Schauplatz werden. Was mich ein bisschen besorgt, ist dass es ja angeblich eine weibliche Hauptperson geben soll und ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen kann wie das zu diesem Szenario passt. In ein heutiges vielleicht, aber damals? Sollte es zum Kontext passen, ist es aber eine geniale Idee. Soweit ich weiß, soll das Spiel ja auch über mehrere Konflikte erstrecken, auch zeitlich.

Nunja, für das Spiel werde ich aber keinen Cent bezahlen. Activision ist tot für mich. Freu mich aber auf den Trailer.


----------



## hempsmoker (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Soweit ich weiß wird das Spiel von Treyarch sein, und nicht von Activision.


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Treyarch ist der Entwickler und Activision der Publisher.


----------



## Phili_E (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Vietnam klingt schon mal sehr interessant. Bin echt gespannt auf Samstag!


----------



## STSLeon (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Ein neues Vietnamspiel wäre mal wieder gediegen, aber ich bin von CoD 5 nicht überzeugt gewesen. Weniger wegen der technischen Umsetzung, viel mehr wegen der Story. Außerdem ist mir momentan Activision äußerst suspekt in Bezug auf die Kündigungs- und Klagewelle. Ich werde mit den Teaser sicherlich ansehen, aber für den Herbst ist momentan Medal of Honor mein Favorit. Allein deshalb weil der MP wieder von DICE gemacht wird


----------



## boerigard (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Man sollte sich von einem *Teaser* Trailer nicht zu viel erwarten (zb. In-Game-Grafik).
Wer erinnert sich noch an den Teaser Trailer von CoD MW2? Wenn nicht einfach mal bei Youtube nachschauen.


----------



## hempsmoker (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Treyarch ist der Entwickler und Activision der Publisher.



Ja... da hast du auch wieder recht. Nicht richtig nachgedacht, war noch zu früh


----------



## Dr. Kucho (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Ein Activision-Blizzard Spiel? Nein danke! Die sehen von mir keinen müden Cent. 

Und da das Spiel von Treyarch ist wird es sowieso nur wieder ein durchschnittlicher Shooter werden. 

Wer solche Spiele kauft sorgt weiterhin dafür, dass die Bobby Koticks in der Videospielbranche das sagen haben. Minimale Qualität und maximaler Gewinn. Sowas brauche ich nicht.


----------



## DaStash (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



shiwa77 schrieb:


> PS: Ist meine erste News, also bitte lasst Gnade walten ​


Ja und dafür ist sie auch ganz gut geworden. Noch ein kleiner Tipp, bei größeren Texten und deinen zähle ich schon dazu, sollte man es tunlichst vermeiden die Positionierung des Fliesstextes mittig zu gestalten, da so enorm der Lesekomfort eingeschränkt wird. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



DaStash schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Tipp, bei größeren Texten und deinen zähle ich schon dazu, sollte man es tunlichst vermeiden die Positionierung des Fliesstextes mittig zu gestalten, da so enorm der Lesekomfort eingeschränkt wird.


 
Also die paar Zeilen wirst du überleben.
"Groß" würde ich den Text jetzt wirklich nicht nennen.


----------



## DaStash (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Bei Informationsübermittlung ist weniger eben mehr, deshalb sollte man es bei einer News vermeiden vom Wesentlichen, z. B. durch mittigen Fließtext, abzulenken.

MfG


----------



## Beat (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Man sollte auch auf die Verwendung eines komplett schwarzen Benutzerbildes verzichten, da durch den hohen Schwarz-Weiß-Konstrast der Lesekomfort überdurchschnittlich beeinträchtigt wird. (Ironie/Sarkasmus)

@Topic: wie boerigard schon gemeint hat, glaub ich auch nicht dass der Trailer allzuviel preis geben wird... aber anschauen schadet ja nicht...


----------



## DaStash (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



Beat schrieb:


> Man sollte auch auf die Verwendung eines komplett schwarzen Benutzerbildes verzichten, da durch den hohen Schwarz-Weiß-Konstrast der Lesekomfort überdurchschnittlich beeinträchtigt wird. (Ironie/Sarkasmus)


1.) Hat das ne Bedeutung^^
2.) müsste man wenn es danach geht auch Werbung, insbesondere animierte, von Internetseiten streichen
3.) bezog ich mich konkret auf die typografische Gestaltung der News und nicht auf äußerliche Umstände, die der Verfasser nicht beeinflussen kann
4.) sachlich bleiben, war schliesslich nur ein gut gemeinter Tipp 

MfG


----------



## Hademe (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Wie sich schon wieder alle freuen abgezoggt zu werden, denn mehr ist CoD nicht mehr. Ein Name, dem Jugendliche und vorallem Kinder blind vertrauen. 
Ohne den begehrten Teil jemals gespielt zu haben, zahlt man freiwillig bis zu 75€ für ein Produkt, welches in sechs "unterschiedlichen" Versionen im endeffekt immer gleich war. 
Für mich seit dem 2. Teil absolut uninteressant da es wahrscheinlich zu 90% von unter 16 Jährigen gezoggt wird und bis heute IMMER DAS SELBE IST! Neue Story, fertig!!!! Schon hat man ein vollwertiges "neues" Game!

Wartet nur ab bis CoD10 kommt. Bis dahin informiert man sich gar nichtmehr über das Game, weil man kennt es ja schon. Man verlangt dann 150€ fürs Game, alle kaufen sichs sofort, sind unzufrieden über die absolut lumpige Qualität und der Entwickler lacht sich eins über die Dummheit der Käufer. Und dannach gäbe es sogar immer noch idioten die mit freuden 200€ dafür zahlen würden.



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Wer solche Spiele kauft sorgt weiterhin dafür, dass die Bobby Koticks in der Videospielbranche das sagen haben. Minimale Qualität und maximaler Gewinn. Sowas brauche ich nicht.


Absolut meine Meinung!!!


----------



## XXXilefXXX (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Bestimmt läuft man im Vietnam rum,wo der Weg schon vorgegeben ist,und es gar keine Freiheit gibt!

dann kommt wieder banzei,dann wieder etwas Einehmen und wieder das selbe

hab bog auf was neues,was richtig Vietnam is,durch den jungel schleichen,seine männer befehlen geben,freiheit und paar nebensachen,mit richtig viel dramatik und nicht nur action geballer!


----------



## Raptor69 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

warten wirs ab, und lassen uns dann aus. ich hoffe, das sie aus den fehlern gelernt haben.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Activision hat die CoD-Serie genauso verschandelt wie EA C&C oder Need for Speed verschandelt hat. Call of Duty hat seinen Reiz spätestens mit Modern Warfare 2 verloren. Die Einschnitte und die DLC-Abzocke vom Publisher sind nicht mehr zu tolerieren. Ich darf an das Stimulis-Mappack erinnern: 5 Maps, davon 3 schon bekannt aus Modern Warfare 1 für 15€. Wer das nicht als Wucher empfindet, hat entweder kein Verhältnis zu Geld oder ist total knülle. Für die Leute, die wirkliche Fans der Serie sind, dürfte seit Modern Warfare 2 klar sein, dass Call of Duty ein Massenprodukt für Casual-Gamer geworden ist. 

Ich erwarte jedenfalls nicht viel vom neuen Call of Duty, höchstens immer wieder das selbe Geballer, keine zusammenhängende Story und kaum Atmosphäre. Bei CoD 1-3 hat man es noch geschafft, die Atmosphäre des WW2 rüberzubringen, dass es CoD 7 gelingen wird, das Vietnam-Szenario rüberzubringen bezweifle Ich aber stark. 

Finden wir uns damit ab, CoD ist zum Casual-Game geworden. Das Gefühl, dass man dabei hat, dürfte ja Fans anderer Serien gut bekannt sein.


----------



## thysol (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Dieses Spiel interessiert mich einen Dreck. Nach dem Call of Duty 6 Flopp kaufe ich mir nie wieder so einen Mist.


----------



## neuer101 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



thysol schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel interessiert mich einen Dreck. Nach dem Call of Duty 6 Flopp kaufe ich mir nie wieder so einen Mist.


Dito... zum Glück hab ich mir CoD6 garnicht erst zugelegt, wäre nur Geldverschwendung gewesen...


----------



## KILLTHIS (30. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Ich hab COD 6 von meinem Bruder angespielt.
Was für eine *******, das ist nur noch Aufmerksamkeitsgebettel um jeden Preis.


----------



## push@max (30. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Viele neue Sachen können wir bei CoD 7 garantiert nicht erwarten...und auf Vietnam habe ich überhaupt keine Lust.


----------



## job314403 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Für mich is CoD gestorben !


----------



## ALDI Nord (30. April 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Seit dem ganzen debalek mit Infinity Ward is noch wer an COD interessiert?
Ich meine die waren selbst mit IW anspruchloser als jede Michael Bay Produktion.


----------



## killuah (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



Hademe schrieb:


> Wie sich schon wieder alle freuen abgezoggt zu werden, denn mehr ist CoD nicht mehr. Ein Name, dem Jugendliche und vorallem Kinder blind vertrauen.
> Ohne den begehrten Teil jemals gespielt zu haben, zahlt man freiwillig bis zu 75€ für ein Produkt, welches in sechs "unterschiedlichen" Versionen im endeffekt immer gleich war.
> Für mich seit dem 2. Teil absolut uninteressant da es wahrscheinlich zu 90% von unter 16 Jährigen gezoggt wird und bis heute IMMER DAS SELBE IST! Neue Story, fertig!!!! Schon hat man ein vollwertiges "neues" Game!
> 
> ...




Selten so ein Mist gelesen. Ich liebe dieses dumme bashen, echt - in jedem verdammten Thread über Activision, Ubisoft, teilweise auch bei EA. 

Den ironisch gemeinten Teil werde ich nicht markieren. 
Zum Teil echt peinlich für die Gamer-Community - und damit meine ich nicht, dass man sich gegen diverse Sachen von Publishern wehrt, das is ok. Aber zu Lügen, sich nicht zu informieren und gleichzeitig Leute zu beleidigen, die anderer Meinung sind ist einfach peinlich. Und damit ist nicht nur der zitierte Poster gemeint.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



killuah schrieb:


> Selten so ein Mist gelesen. Ich liebe dieses dumme bashen, echt - in jedem verdammten Thread über Activision, Ubisoft, teilweise auch bei EA.
> 
> Den ironisch gemeinten Teil werde ich nicht markieren.
> Zum Teil echt peinlich für die Gamer-Community - und damit meine ich nicht, dass man sich gegen diverse Sachen von Publishern wehrt, das is ok. Aber zu Lügen, sich nicht zu informieren und gleichzeitig Leute zu beleidigen, die anderer Meinung sind ist einfach peinlich. Und damit ist nicht nur der zitierte Poster gemeint.


  Die Warheit ist aber nunmal das Cod ausgelutscht ist, egal wer es macht. Es geht nur noch um den Namen .


----------



## killuah (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Ob es ausgelutscht ist oder nicht, wird der nächste Teil entscheiden, da der ein neues Setting bringt - aber das Spiel vorher schon abzuschreiben ist halt falsch, ich weiß jetzt schon, dass wieder alle sagen werden es ist ********, obwohl es immer noch überdurchschnittlich gut ist. Das hat mit COD5 wegen des erneuten WW2 Settings angefangen, und ging bei der COD6 wegen IWNet weiter - aber COD6 war trotzdem ein gutes Spiel - schlechter als COD4, aber immer noch  gut. Das einzige, das wirklich fehlte waren die dedizierte Server. Und trotzdem sagen hier alle etwas anderes.


----------



## Gateway (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Einfach mal abwarten was der Trailer alles zeigt, villeicht ist es ja doch kaufenswert. Bis es dann kommt dauert es ja eh noch "etwas".


----------



## fL!nT (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Activision hat die CoD-Serie genauso verschandelt wie EA C&C oder Need for Speed verschandelt hat. Call of Duty hat seinen Reiz spätestens mit Modern Warfare 2 verloren. Die Einschnitte und die DLC-Abzocke vom Publisher sind nicht mehr zu tolerieren. Ich darf an das Stimulis-Mappack erinnern: 5 Maps, davon 3 schon bekannt aus Modern Warfare 1 für 15€. Wer das nicht als Wucher empfindet, hat entweder kein Verhältnis zu Geld oder ist total knülle. Für die Leute, die wirkliche Fans der Serie sind, dürfte seit Modern Warfare 2 klar sein, dass Call of Duty ein Massenprodukt für Casual-Gamer geworden ist.
> 
> Ich erwarte jedenfalls nicht viel vom neuen Call of Duty, höchstens immer wieder das selbe Geballer, keine zusammenhängende Story und kaum Atmosphäre. Bei CoD 1-3 hat man es noch geschafft, die Atmosphäre des WW2 rüberzubringen, dass es CoD 7 gelingen wird, das Vietnam-Szenario rüberzubringen bezweifle Ich aber stark.
> 
> Finden wir uns damit ab, CoD ist zum Casual-Game geworden. Das Gefühl, dass man dabei hat, dürfte ja Fans anderer Serien gut bekannt sein.



Wie er Recht hat!

Ich hoffe aber auf den MP des Spiels.Der SP ist mir eigentlich egal.
Ab CoD4 ging es mit der Serie in meinen Augen abwärts (MP mäßig)
Wie gesagt,die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

der sp is mal sowas von genial .. grad im 4 und 6 .. nich wieder zum  hundersten male 2 weltkrieg .. und der 7 verspricht auch toll zu werden


----------



## Rizzard (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Typisch Teaser-Trailer, geht alles wieder viel zu schnell.
Allerdings sieht es mal so aus, als könne man einen Heli steuern.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1tQQft5uR0


----------



## STSLeon (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Aber zumindest Vietnam


----------



## neuer101 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Wieso fühl ich mich grade etwas an Assassins Creed erinnert? Kommt mir das nur so vor oder gehts da um Erinnerungen?


----------



## KILLTHIS (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



neuer101 schrieb:


> Wieso fühl ich mich grade etwas an Assassins Creed erinnert? Kommt mir das nur so vor oder gehts da um Erinnerungen?


Das ging mir gerade genauso... wenn ja, dann beweist es umso mehr, wie sehr sich die Entwickler für ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit prositutieren und wie wenig sie überhaupt noch aus dem Spiel rauskriegen.


----------



## thecroatien (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*

Der Trailer scheint mir vielversprechend......
Jetzt heißt es nur noch abwarten...


----------



## Glan (2. Mai 2010)

das Thema "böse Russen" ist abgehakt, jetzt sind die "bösen Vietnamesen" dran...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (2. Mai 2010)

Bei dem was Activison abzieht, finde Ich es mehr als gerechtfertigt, dass gegen Call of Duty: Black Ops und Activision gebasht wird ohne Ende. Selbst wenn das Spiel gut werden sollte, was Ich nicht glaube. Die Aussicht, dass am Ende vll doch die Dedicated Server fehlen, Das Spiel doch ein MöchtegernHollywoodfilm wird, dass man 60€ fürs Hauptspiel und 15€ für ein Mappack bezahlen soll, könnte jedes noch so tolle Spiel verderben.

Sobald Spiele für Massen sind, verlieren sie Ihre Klasse. Hardcore Gamer steigen aus, Casual Gamer kaufen den Mist und machen schlechte Spiele somit erfolgreich.


----------



## totovo (2. Mai 2010)

Ich bin gespannt, die Spiele der Call of Duty Reihe (besonderst die "modernen")

Sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Shooter die es gibt, und die Storry ist bestimmt wie immer erste Sahne!


----------



## Gunny Hartman (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Typisch Teaser-Trailer, geht alles wieder viel zu schnell.
> Allerdings sieht es mal so aus, als könne man einen Heli steuern.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1tQQft5uR0



In Teasern sieht alles so aus als ob, egal was. Am Ende kann man kein einziges Fahrzeug steuern. 
Versprochen wird viel, was am Ende sowieso nicht gehalten wird. 
Es heißt auch, dass es wieder Dedicated Server geben wird. Daran glaube Ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (2. Mai 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, die Spiele der Call of Duty Reihe (besonderst die "modernen")
> 
> Sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Shooter die es gibt, und die Storry ist bestimmt wie immer erste Sahne!



Wo lebst du eigentlich? Story erste Sahne? Sorry aber da muss ich Widersprechen. Besonders die Modernen Call of Duty Spiele sind die schlechtesten der Reihe!


----------



## totovo (2. Mai 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Wo lebst du eigentlich? Story erste Sahne? Sorry aber da muss ich Widersprechen. Besonders die Modernen Call of Duty Spiele sind die schlechtesten der Reihe!



Mh... jedem die seine Meinung, Ich finde die Story von CODMDW 1&2 einfach grandios... und mit mir viele, viele andere!

nur die von AC ist besser, aber das ist ja kein Ego Shooter!

Ich bin auf jeden fall wieder sehr gespannt auf´s neue COD!


----------



## Superwip (2. Mai 2010)

Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, auch wenn man aus so einem Teaser nur die grobe Rahmenhandlung erschließen kann

Hoffentlich gibt es wieder dedicated Server und keine Onlinepflicht (auch nicht im LAN MP)

Wer Fahrzeuge will soll BF zocken, daran wird CoD in der Hinsicht sowieso kaum herankommen, CoD ist eben kein Taktikshooter


----------



## FirstDiving (2. Mai 2010)

also ich fand die storys von cod4&6 auch genial, aber viel viel viel zu kurz 

am ende des trailers kann man 11.9.10 sehen, is das datum sicher??


----------



## neuer101 (2. Mai 2010)

FirstDiving schrieb:


> also ich fand die storys von cod4&6 auch genial, aber viel viel viel zu kurz
> 
> am ende des trailers kann man 11.9.10 sehen, is das datum sicher??


Wenn dann schon 9.11.10, amerikanisches Format


----------



## tuner-andy (2. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab das Video auch gesehen und freu mich mal auf den nächsten Teil


----------



## KILLTHIS (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> In Teasern sieht alles so aus als ob, egal was. Am Ende kann man kein einziges Fahrzeug steuern.
> Versprochen wird viel, was am Ende sowieso nicht gehalten wird.
> Es heißt auch, dass es wieder Dedicated Server geben wird. Daran glaube Ich aber auch nicht.


Und dann heißt es wieder "Boa ey, geile Grafik!" Toll, gleiche *******, neue Grafik und dennoch ist das Spiel genauer Betrachtet nicht besser als ein Film mit Uwe Boll und der Story irgendeines B-Movies.
Crysis ist hier eigentlich Paradebeispiel. Die Story ist sowas von öde und die Charaktere sowas von Berechenbar und Altbacken, dass man kotzen könnte.


----------



## totovo (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Und dann heißt es wieder "Boa ey, geile Grafik!" Toll, gleiche *******, neue Grafik und dennoch ist das Spiel genauer Betrachtet nicht besser als ein Film mit Uwe Boll und der Story irgendeines B-Movies.
> Crysis ist hier eigentlich Paradebeispiel. Die Story ist sowas von öde und die Charaktere sowas von Berechenbar und Altbacken, dass man kotzen könnte.




ja das einzig schöne an Crysis ist die Grafik!

Die Athmosphäre in Crysis ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (2. Mai 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Wo lebst du eigentlich? Story erste Sahne? Sorry aber da muss ich Widersprechen. Besonders die Modernen Call of Duty Spiele sind die schlechtesten der Reihe!



Schonmal davon gehört, dass jeder nen anderen Geschmack hat?
Die ersten 2 Teile habe ich nichtmal komplett durchgezockt, weil sie mich einfach nicht gepackt haben. Den vierten habe ich geliebt und den sechsten auch. 
Den fünften habe ich ausgelassen, da mir dieses ständige 2. WK-Szenario einfach nur noch auf die Nerven ging. Den 7. Teil werde ich vermutlich wegen des Vietnam-Szenarios ebenso auslassen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



totovo schrieb:


> ja das einzig schöne an Crysis ist die Grafik!
> 
> Die Athmosphäre in Crysis ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden!


Das übernimmt die tolle Skybox!


----------



## FreshStyleZ (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Und dann heißt es wieder "Boa ey, geile Grafik!" Toll, gleiche *******, neue Grafik und dennoch ist das Spiel genauer Betrachtet nicht besser als ein Film mit Uwe Boll und der Story irgendeines B-Movies.
> Crysis ist hier eigentlich Paradebeispiel. Die Story ist sowas von öde und die Charaktere sowas von Berechenbar und Altbacken, dass man kotzen könnte.


wenn du cod6 durchgespielt hättest, müsstest du wissen, das die charaktere eben nicht berechenbar sind


----------



## totovo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> wenn du cod6 durchgespielt hättest, müsstest du wissen, das die charaktere eben nicht berechenbar sind


ähm, bei ihm ging es um Crysis!


----------



## FreshStyleZ (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



totovo schrieb:


> ähm, bei ihm ging es um Crysis!


aso, sorry


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> aso, sorry


Jop, denn wirkliche Charakter vorzeigen konnte Call of Duty nur mit diesem alten Knacker, dessen Namen ich schon wieder vergessen habe. Aber auch nur dann, wenn man den Modern Warfare 1 gespielt hatte. Sonst wäre er mir wohl vollends am Hintern vorbeigegangen.


----------



## totovo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Jop, denn wirkliche Charakter vorzeigen konnte Call of Duty nur mit diesem alten Knacker, dessen Namen ich schon wieder vergessen habe. Aber auch nur dann, wenn man den Modern Warfare 1 gespielt hatte. Sonst wäre er mir wohl vollends am Hintern vorbeigegangen.



Cpt. Price?


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



totovo schrieb:


> Cpt. Price?


Fisherprice.

Jap, so hieß er. Er war der Einzigste Charakter, der halbwegs etwas tiefe zeigen konnte, wenngleich er absolut ins Klischee-Korsett gesteckt wurde. Und von daher war er wieder unglaubwürdig in seiner Rolle.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Mai 2010)

Interessanter Trailer.

Call of Duty ist für mich trotzdem tot. Schade, aber anscheinend von Activision so gewollt.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erster Call Of Duty 7 Teaser Trailer am Samstag*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Jop, denn wirkliche Charakter vorzeigen konnte Call of Duty nur mit diesem alten Knacker, dessen Namen ich schon wieder vergessen habe. Aber auch nur dann, wenn man den Modern Warfare 1 gespielt hatte. Sonst wäre er mir wohl vollends am Hintern vorbeigegangen.


wobei soap ja auch geil ist. man spielt ihn nur in einer mission in cod 6


----------

